# FFAs who like weight gain.



## TheMarno (Jan 26, 2006)

It seems like it's mostly men who are interested or turned on by weight gain. I was just wondering how many women are out there who enjoy watching a man gain weight. I'm rather small and only gained a little, but I have pictures.


----------



## Andromeda (Jan 26, 2006)

I love it, but always seem to get there after the fact.

They're thin and always will be, or they _just_ stopped gaining. :doh:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 26, 2006)

For women I think feeding often more tied to the traditional nurturing role --cooking your lover's favorite dishes and feeling pleased when he asks for seconds and thirds, making him comfy and cozy in your love nest and bringing him food and drink, giving belly rubs when his poor tummy is too full of all the delicious treats and snacks.

Some male FA's are quite talented in the kitchen too, of course. But it actually much easier for a woman to be a feeder because it is part of the expected gender role. Fat men are often poked in the stomach followed by the remark, "Your girlfriend/wife must be a really good cook!" An expanding mate is a sign of domestic achievement for tradition minded women. 

In contrast, for a male FA to be a feeder almost requires an element of domination --gentle to firm persuation for the female partner to indulge her appetites. A female feeder does not need to be dominant and may even appear to be submissive.


----------



## ocean-girl (Jan 26, 2006)

One day I had a sneaking suspicion that the reason I love to watch a man gain weight was his increasing vulnerability. I want to make him feel safe and loved. But this is just conjecture, I just get really turned on by it. And if he has already gained the weight, just a reference to how that happened will do it for me. *shrug*


----------



## ruby (Jan 26, 2006)

Weight gain is a big turn on. Unfortunately, most of the men that I date are trying to lose. I tell them that they are too thin, but they don't believe me. They just don't get that I like the way they are and want them to be bigger. When I tell them outright, they think that I am just saying that out of kindness. I am a feeder, so I'm not a supporter of weight loss diets. If they continue to stay with me, I'll make dieting impossible since I am an excellent cook and I don't stop! If a man is looking for weight loss support, he needs to stay away from me!


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Jan 26, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> For women I think feeding often more tied to the traditional nurturing role --cooking your lover's favorite dishes and feeling pleased when he asks for seconds and thirds, making him comfy and cozy in your love nest and bringing him food and drink, giving belly rubs when his poor tummy is too full of all the delicious treats and snacks.
> 
> Some male FA's are quite talented in the kitchen too, of course. But it actually much easier for a woman to be a feeder because it is part of the expected gender role. Fat men are often poked in the stomach followed by the remark, "Your girlfriend/wife must be a really good cook!" An expanding mate is a sign of domestic achievement for tradition minded women.
> 
> In contrast, for a male FA to be a feeder almost requires an element of domination --gentle to firm persuation for the female partner to indulge her appetites. A female feeder does not need to be dominant and may even appear to be submissive.





AAAAHHHH get out of my HEAD!!!! LOL just kidding. But yeah, you've definitely hit the mark. At least for me. My boyfriend likes to joke around and call me "Betty Crocker" or "Susie Homemaker". In fact, other people do too. I have this need to create a warm hearth and gather my loved ones around it. I'm a nurturer/caretaker/whatever and that definitely ties into my ffa/feeder thing. 

and to answer you, TheMarno, i LOVE watching a man gain. especially from "big" to "bigger"... ::giggle:: 

and i have to say, that aside from the whole "feeder" thing is the fact that i find bigger men simply more attractive than smaller ones. they do that "thing" for me... i don't know why... it's just always been there. So my boyfriend gaining weight is the same thing for me as some other girl watching her guy get buff. He's getting more and more attractive.
...PS, i don't mind some muscle myself. yay for Big Beefy Boys!!! ^.^


----------



## Amor (Jan 26, 2006)

I love watching guys (especially guys I'm dating) gain weight...it doesn't have to be a huge amount of weight, just enough to see a difference (such as outgrowing clothes) can be enough to "do it for me". Of course its hard (at least for me) to find a guy who wants to and is willing to actually gain weight - so I can be just as happy to find a nice, cute, already-big guy who isn't obssesed with loosing weight. Honestly, though, when it comes to guys I'm dating (or wanna date) his personality is more important than his willingness (or unwillingness) to gain weight.
Like ocean-girl, just hearing my about how my guy got big in the first place can be enough...or hearing him talk about something he couldn't do (or had trouble doing) because of his size...or when he wears to-small clothes around the house for me (to make it look like he gained weight)....mmmm...yummy...


----------



## missaf (Jan 26, 2006)

BuffetBelly nailed it on the head, again 

BTW BB, I thought of you yesterday as I headed out to IHOP and had me a full Sampler All You Can Eat plate and 4 plates of strawberry pancakes. What was your record again??


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 26, 2006)

buffetbelly did get it right. i AM quite talented in the kitchen.

aaron£


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jan 27, 2006)

I like big men and definitely like when they get bigger. But I guess I'm not that much of a feeder because I'm not interested in thin or skinny guys who want to gain weight. The guy most likely wouldn't catch me eye if he wasn't at least chubby, unless we were friends first and our personalities just clicked.


----------



## TheMarno (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.

Too bad more women don't think like yourselves.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 27, 2006)

Andromeda said:


> I love it, but always seem to get there after the fact.
> 
> They're thin and always will be, or they _just_ stopped gaining. :doh:



im in that middle range lol


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 27, 2006)

missaf said:


> BuffetBelly nailed it on the head, again
> 
> BTW BB, I thought of you yesterday as I headed out to IHOP and had me a full Sampler All You Can Eat plate and 4 plates of strawberry pancakes. What was your record again??


 
What, they started that all-you-can-eat up again! :shocked: And no one told me!? :doh: 

It was two years ago now --posted on the defunct "FattenUp" site and now lost. The trick was that I went with an FFA and after the initial plateful she kept ordering refills for the both of us and I ate both. Something about pancakes with syrup --they go down so smooth and digest so fast. With a little bit of pacing (induced by slightly sluggish service) I can keep going seemingly endlessly. I forget what I ate exactly but I tallied it up using the calorie counts on the IHOP website and it was over 9,000 calories consumed in an hour and a half. Haven't been able to top that, even with pizza!

Of course, people make all sorts of outrageous claims --but I DO have a witness! And of course, an enourmous belly that should count as physical evidence, no?


----------



## missaf (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmm, I don't think I could go up to 9k calories, but maybe someday


----------



## pattycake (Jan 30, 2006)

If a guy gains weight, that's fine. If not, that's fine too. The only circumstance in which I'd purposely try and fatten a man would be if he was painfully thin, and even then, just until he was in 'normal' range. I just don't find visible ribs attractive. A _really_ skinny guy would have to have a damn good personality to get with me! I too like a man to be bigger (height and width) than me, but I wouldn't find a skinny guy and make him bigger. I prefer someone who's already there or well on the way. And I like someone who enjoys food and isn't a diet-freak. (Be healthy, but don't count calories or worry about the carb to protein ratio of a meal!)


----------



## tankgirl (Jan 30, 2006)

What I've found that I like... is a fairly buff guy going half to pot. Like, part does, the rest doesn't.
Heh.
And yeh, I get a kick out the "home cooking" thing. But why not?
It works!!
*cackles*


----------



## zonker (Feb 2, 2006)

tankgirl said:


> What I've found that I like... is a fairly buff guy going half to pot. Like, part does, the rest doesn't.
> Heh.
> And yeh, I get a kick out the "home cooking" thing. But why not?
> It works!!
> *cackles*



Haha. I love that laugh, and I love home cooking as well. :eat1: 

So what part of a fairly buff guy do you like to see "go to pot"? Hmmm? Be specific.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 6, 2006)

I definitely love the gaining! but... I like for the guy to be at least chubby at the start. I don't like skinny guys... even if they say they are going to gain. I'm just not attracted to them at all. I need a starting weight of atleast 220. ^.^


----------



## tankgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

....Specific?
Ooooh.
Well...
Big soft SOFT nice belly... but can still pick me up like I'm nothing.
And I'm... not exactly petite, heh heh. ;;¬.¬
Just... all over buff but the belly.
Go figure.


----------



## Lovingit (Feb 6, 2006)

Tankgirl I think thats the sexiest tooo...buff + belly...


----------



## zonker (Feb 7, 2006)

Tankgirl, I think most of us FA's and FFA's really get off on bellies. I love seeing women who are otherwise thin but sporting a big round tummy. They just seem so cute....

And really, if you wish to stay active, a belly is just fine, but you need to keep your legs strong and your arms and upper-body pretty buff for lovemaking. But a belly, well, that's just a nice soft place to land, haha.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 7, 2006)

hmmm I dunno. Yes the belly is the main part, but I love chubby cheeks and arms and hands and... lol. :wubu:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 8, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> hmmm I dunno. Yes the belly is the main part, but I love chubby cheeks and arms and hands and... lol. :wubu:


at first i didnt like my chubby cheeks and arms, but the more i hear stuff like this, the more i like them.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 8, 2006)

In a relationship, even an online relationship, the concept of "deliberate" weight gain and who is influencing whom gets rather murky. If a feedee is excited about eating a lot and gets excited that someone else is excited by his eating and thinks about it all the time and gains and get excited about gaining and excited that someone else gets excited over his gain and that makes him think about and seek out more extreme eating which makes him more exicted and excites his exciter as well and so on and so forth...

Well you end up with a lot of excitement all over the place and the whole question of "who started this" is not clear at all....


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 8, 2006)

Amor said:


> I love watching guys (especially guys I'm dating) gain weight...it doesn't have to be a huge amount of weight, just enough to see a difference (such as outgrowing clothes) can be enough to "do it for me". Of course its hard (at least for me) to find a guy who wants to and is willing to actually gain weight - so I can be just as happy to find a nice, cute, already-big guy who isn't obssesed with loosing weight.
> 
> Like ocean-girl, just hearing my about how my guy got big in the first place can be enough...or hearing him talk about something he couldn't do (or had trouble doing) because of his size...*or when he wears to-small clothes around the house for me (to make it look like he gained weight)....mmmm...yummy...*



Great post, Amor... what is it about "too small clothes"!!! lol Jeez, you FFAs don't realise how much we feedees/BHM/gainers _lust_ to impress you!!!:smitten: :smitten: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd just like to know where all the FFA's are...I want a feeder. I'm not "buff" but I have good muscle tone, it's just hidden with a few inches of flab lol


----------

